# Project Snappy



## TheFrenchman (Apr 1, 2016)

Picked up a project car over the weekend. Body is in good shape. I have named her Snappy. She is a limited edition Snap Orange 2002 New Beetle GLS with a 1.8T engine.
























































She looks red in the photos but she is really Snap Orange.

She has lots of fault codes:

• P0420 - Catalyst System; Bank 1: Efficiency Below Threshold 
• P1541 - ???
• P1171 - Angle Sensor 2 for Throttle Actuator (G188) Implausible Signal 
• P0300 - Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire Detected 
• P0301 - Cylinder 1 Misfire Detected 
• P0302 - Cylinder 2 Misfire Detected 
• P1564 - Throttle Actuator (J338): Under-Voltage during Basic Setting
• P3211 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor B1 S1: Heater Return Coupling 
• P1568 - Throttle valve control module-J338:mechanical malfunction
• P1297 - Pressure Drop between Turbo and Throttle Valve (check D.V.!) 
• P0303 - Cylinder 3 Misfire Detected 

Airbag codes:
• 00532 - Supply Voltage B+: Signal too Low
• 00591 - Seat Belt Switch; Driver (E24): Resistance too High

My plan is to show her lots of love, fix her faults, replace her broken parts, do complete maintenance including the timing belt.

Should be lots of fun!


----------



## 69bug (Aug 10, 2002)

The car looks nice. I'm sure it will last you a long time after you get all of those faults cleared up.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

For good info; about the trouble codes, look them up at the ross tech wiki: http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/Category:Fault_Codes

For service manuals; here are some free ones online: http://workshop-manuals.com/volkswagen/

If you need any help or want to work through; specific problems, let us know! :wave:


----------



## TheFrenchman (Apr 1, 2016)

*Making Good Progress*

Been busy cleaning and fixing...

Stuff done in the last week:


Installed new battery
Cleaned and aligned the throttle body. This cured the un-even idle.
Installed a new air filter
Installed a new antenna
Installed a new arm rest lid latch
Installed a new gas filled hood strut
Installed a new cabin filter
Started cleaning up the engine bay


Cleared all the codes and none have reappeared after driving the car 100 miles. I am really happy with how things are coming along.

Next up is new spark plugs, oil and oil filter.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Good job! You are making progress! That is great; to be trouble code free and no check engine lights! :wave:


----------



## TheFrenchman (Apr 1, 2016)

*Keeping Things Going*

Continuing with the maintenance theme...


Changed the oil and installed a new oil filter - Used Motul 8100 X-cess 5W-40 and an OEM filter
Installed 4 new NGK PFR6Q spark plugs torqued to 22 Ft Lbs - The old Autolite plugs looked pretty good but the gap was way too large.
 Installed the missing trim piece on the right side seat belt where it attaches to the B pillar.


I could see a lot of debris under the cowl/rain tray so I removed the wiper blades and took off the rain tray. Here's an idea of what it looked like:










Much better after some clean-up:










As you can see the strut tower caps are missing. I had a spare one so I installed it but still need another. Probably get one at the junkyard. Also, I think this car has all the original suspension components on it and the upper strut bushings are definitely worn. Still thinking about what and how much to do as a suspension refresh.

Next up:


Replace the front and rear badges. I ordered both and have received them. How do you remove the old ones?
Install new driver's seat belt buckle.
I got my timing belt kit the other day so will have the get started on that.


The fun continues!


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

The 2002+ New Beetles; have the front/rear emblems, that are attached using double-stick trim tape. You might try using a hair dryer to heat them up and use some thread; to pull through the adhesive and remove the badge. 

Here is a diy; that might be helpful: 

http://www.midsouthvw.com/TechTips/tech_tip_NuBeeEmblems.htm

You probably; need a full front end refresh kit; check these out, to get an idea of what usually is replaced: 

https://www.google.com/search?q=vw+...ome..69i57.12183j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## TheFrenchman (Apr 1, 2016)

*Time For Another Update*

I've been working slowly but consistently on Snappy.

The timing belt replacement is complete!

Replaced the following:

Timing belt
Hydraulic timing belt tensioner
Tensioner roller
Water pump with metal impeller(Old one was plastic)
Thermostat
Thermostat housing
Accessory belt
Accessory belt tensioner


I suspect the timing belt was the original one as it had VW/Audi logos on it. I thought it was in really good shape for 130,000+ miles.

My Harbor Freight engine support didn't allow for the support legs to be angled enough to fit the curved sides on the New Beetle engine compartment so I used the jack under the oil pan method and had no problems. I can still use the Harbor Freight engine support when I replace the timing belt on my GTI or Jetta.

I spent the most time with the rear bolt for the engine mount to engine block piece. I tried from both above and below and found that if I raised the engine enough, I could get a socket on it from above with a ratchet. There wasn't enough room for the torque wrench on that bolt so I made it real tight by feel. I was able to torque almost all the other bolts to the Bentley spec.

Looking at the timing marks on the crank and cam pulleys, I was real confident that the timing was correct. I did struggle a bit getting the new timing belt on and ended up using the 'bicycle' method of getting it started on all the pulleys except the crank and then catching a few teeth of the belt on the crank gear and turning it slowly clockwise to get it on. Takes a few tries but works. I would like to know if there is a better way to do this. 

The engine started the first time and runs as good as ever. Since the timing belt has been changed, the car has been driven a few hundred miles without issue.

While I was working around the front suspension, I noticed the sway bar bushings were quite worn so I replaced both. Easy to do and I think the car steers better.

New and old front sway bar bushing:










I mentioned previously that the front badge had seen better days so I took off the old one and put a new one on. Looks great.

Old badge:









New badge:











Up next:

Replace the driver's seat belt buckle - Hopfully this will clear the airbag light but I am not sure.
Install a new antenna base gasket.
Replace the rear badge.
Brake fluid flush.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

You are making progress and knocking out; important repairs, especially the timing belt job. Those VW badges; always, get wiped out by the sun! :facepalm: As for the airbag light; you might scan the car with a vw compatible scan tool and see what the trouble code is, as you mentioned the drivers side belt buckle receiver and associated wiring harness is the typical culprit. Instead of just throwing parts at the problem without knowing the cause; you might get a VW specific scan tool to read the vw factory trouble codes: check out the VAG 401 ro Foxwell NT500 on amazon or the Ross Tech VCDS.

This is the typical trouble code: 

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/00591


----------



## TheFrenchman (Apr 1, 2016)

*Still Making Progress*

So, since Snappy is a bit of an unknown regarding reliability, she has been driven a bit recently. All was well until one morning she threw a fit with a bunch of error codes and horrible engine performance. All the cylinders were misfiring, EPC light on, the full catastrophe. I resolved all the issues by cleaning the throttle body again. The part with the butterfly valve was still nice and clean but I upped the effort and removed the 6 spring clips that hold on the cover over the gears and electronics. I used alcohol and electronics cleaner on the brushes and the surface that they contact. I did get some black gunk off and bent the contacts slightly to improve their connection. Put it all back together, re-aligned the throttle body and what do you know? She is running like a champ again! Fingers crossed that she will continue to run great.

I then started on replacing the driver's side seat belt buckle. I pulled the seat out, removed the old buckle and wiring and threaded the new buckle's wiring back the same way and installed the new buckle to the seat. I then re-installed the seat into the car.

Here's what the dashboard looked like before I started:










I then cleared the airbag fault with the ignition on, turned off the ignition and tried to start her back up. The result was success! The airbag light is no longer on all the time. It comes on when the car is started and runs through it's diagnostics, then goes out.










I also checked for any new airbag codes and found that there were none. Yes!

Then I replaced the old tired rear badge:










With a new one:










And since the antenna base gasket was missing:










I installed a new one:










I think they car is now going to get driven a bit and if all goes well, I can work on the brake fluid flush which is one of the few items left on my to-do list.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Good job; things are looking good and moving forward! eace:


----------



## TheFrenchman (Apr 1, 2016)

*Snappy Update*

It's been a long time since I posted about Snappy so I thought it was time to bring things up to date.

Snappy had a intermittent EPC light with loss of power and sometimes stalling (scary!). I had the dealer install a new engine wiring harness and all the EPC problems were gone. They found a dead rodent in the engine compartment. Probably chewed some of the wires. Too bad I bought and installed a new throttle body thinking that was the problem.  Such are the dangers of the shotgun method of auto repair!

Snappy also got a new valve cover gasket, cam chain tensioner gasket, coolant flange, windshield (Old one had a few strategically placed chips), 4 new tires.

She was in not one but 2 separate fender benders. Both times involving the front left fender. Both times fully repaired with OEM parts. Luckily no one was hurt in either accident.

The automatic transmission fluid was drained and replaced along with a new filter. I want to do this again as some of the old dirty fluid is still in the torque converter.

I am currently in the process of replacing the alternator. The battery charge fault indicator was coming on intermittently and my output tests indicated the alternator was not charging the battery. While removing the old alternator, I found a small coolant leak. As best I can tell it is leaking at the thermostat housing. I am going the replace the OEM plastic one with an aluminum one and hope for the best.

I was also going to freshen up the pendulum mount bushings and in the process of installing them, I found part of the mount was bent from hitting something so a new pendulum mount will be installed.

She now has 150,000 miles on her and is due for an oil change. I change it every 5,000 miles now. I think I will run some Seafoam in the oil for a bit before the oil change.

OK, so that's the latest. I have no plans to sell her. She is a blast to drive and I really enjoy working on and maintaining her.


----------

